# What does it mean when a mouse is c-diluted?



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

I've seen this when reading through genetic related topics, what does it mean for a mouse to have it? Thanks, sorry if it's a silly question I don't know much about genetics?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The c-dilutes are a variety of genes that exist on the c-locus, albino, and includes the varieties albino/pink eyed white, Himalayan, Siamese, black eyed cream, chinchilla, and similar.


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

Would that mean if I breed my tan to a Siam or Himi then breed a tan girl back to the father will I get fox babies? I'm trying to learn a bit about genetics and finding it hard to learn, sorry if it's a silly question.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I assume the Siamese/Himalayan is the buck? Chinchilla is needed to make a proper fox, but if you bred a doe from the tan x Siamese litter back to Siamese, you would get some Siamese with white bellies.


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah the Siam is the buck, I've wanted fox mice for over a year now and haven't been able to find them but I recently found 2 tan does and wanted to try breed some fox babies out of them since I haven't been able to find any.


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not even sure if we have chinchillas in Australia, we might but I've never seen any or been able to find any


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Is a fox with the white stomach?


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah tan is with a tan belly and fox is with a white belly. I use to think a fox was with any colour on the belly but I got it wrong.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you. Does it matter what colour is on top. Or is it just like black fox, agouti fox etc..


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

It doesn't matter what's on top it's still a fox like you said chocolate fox, champaign fox...


----------

